# Felice Herrig shaking her hips with selected group of friends.



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Link to Instagram video:*

https://instagram.com/p/75yJMfhjNF/



http://sportv.globo.com/site/combat...-sensual-rebolando-de-biquini-com-amigas.html


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Still the best video of drunk Felice Herrig showing her ass. 






Anyone able to teach me how to do this?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Still the best video of drunk Felice Herrig showing her ass.
> 
> Anyone able to teach me how to do this?


Just lift your skirt and that's it, I guess.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

She's got some smokin hot friends.


----------

